# Pancreatitis -- Any Advice?



## IzzyNY202 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just found out this morning that my poor little Simba has a mild case of pancreatitis. He is acting 100% like himself (knock on wood), eating fine, being playful and crazy, and in no pain whatsoever -- all of which made the diagnosis even more shocking. But he had vomited five times in the past two and a half weeks -- twice just this morning -- which is what made me bring him to the animal hospital, and they ran some bloodwork which revealed the culprit.

I was just wondering if any of you have had a dog with this illness. How did you manage it? Did the dog have to be on long-term medication? What kind of food did you feed him/her? Right now we feed Simba Blue Buffalo dry food mixed with Nutro Natural Choice canned food, but I imagine that might have to change once Simba's initial treatment is over.

Any advice you can share would be so appreciated!

Thanks,

Christine


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

IzzyNY202 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just found out this morning that my poor little Simba has a mild case of pancreatitis. He is acting 100% like himself (knock on wood), eating fine, being playful and crazy, and in no pain whatsoever -- all of which made the diagnosis even more shocking. But he had vomited five times in the past two and a half weeks -- twice just this morning -- which is what made me bring him to the animal hospital, and they ran some bloodwork which revealed the culprit.
> 
> ...




I am sure your vet will advise you but normally if it was just a one off attack then you may be advised to feed a bland diet for a while : chicken/turkey and rice or white fish and rice and also to feed a low fat diet as pancreatitis can be caused by a high fat diet.

Not all dogs need medication especially if just a one-off attack.
Your vet may provide anti-sickness medication and something to rehydrate. It seems from what you have said he is not in pain so that is good.

I would feed small quantities whilst his system is recovering and look for a food that is low in fat and easily digestible.

But am no vet- so please be guided by yours.


----------



## IzzyNY202 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply! Simba will be on Hill's Prescription Diet I/D for the next few days, starting tomorrow -- and if he tolerates it, we've been told to give him three smaller meals of that a day, rather than two, until the cans run out. He was also given Cerenia, Flagyl and Pepcid. If the vet says we have to eventually take him off Blue Buffalo and Natural Choice in favor of a diet that's lower in fat, so be it, but I was just curious if anyone knew of any brands that might work.


----------

